# Recommended interior detailer?



## Brooklands

Greetings all!

Anyone able to recommend me a decent interior detailer for use on hard surfaces?

TIA


----------



## MDC250

If it’s a cleaning product you are after I’d recommend Nanolex Interior Cleaner.


----------



## GC#65

I’d second the Nanolex suggestion.
Cleans great, smells quite nice and doesn’t leave anything behind.
If you buy the concentrate, you can make weaker or stronger versions to suit different jobs and it will last for ages.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Gtechniq T3 is good if you want some anti-bac thrown in. Surfex as always. Or diluted down ONR is my regular top-up type cleaner.


----------



## Typeroz

Odk cabin or Adams interior detailer.


----------



## Sean66

+ 1 on Surfex hd and ONR . I use the Surfex mainly on steering wheel, hand brake, seats that have dog slobber on them and other areas which have grubby hands all over them and ONR everywhere else. ONR helps prevent scratches on soft plastics like instrument binnacle which is nice. 
Also use some ODK cabin now and then .


----------



## Zebra

*CG Inner Clean*

Chemical Guys Inner Clean is a very versatile interior quick detailer.


----------



## walfice

MY favourites are ODK cabin, Adams interior Detailer, auto glanz mist and revive interior Detailer. They are all easy to use and leave a natural finish and smell lovely.


----------



## Itstony

.... so basically loads of options......


----------



## Kyle 86

I seem to always go back to poorboys natural look just for the smell

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

I’d second ODK Cabin.

Currently using Wax Planet Re-Dress in the green apple scent - not an interior cleaner but can shift some stubborn stains, smells nice too which lingers for a good few days, also leaves a nice Matt finish.. not bad for £8 for 500ml.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Just to add to the other recommendations, ODK cabin is nice, DetailedOnline’s interior dressing is very nice as well and leaves nice matt finish...


----------



## Brian1612

Really enjoying Aenso Core at the moment. Has a little cleaner power, a slight foaming action, leaves a nice matte finish which is antistatic & also prevents finger prints on gloss black plastics & touch screens.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Any APC will do the trick. If you're looking for a dressing....Aerospace 303.

Supermarket own brand ones smell nice and are far weaker than Surfex HD, so if you're cutting it 10:1 you'll have a very gentle clean and a nice odor.


----------



## WRX

Kyle 86 said:


> I seem to always go back to poorboys natural look just for the smell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This is the exact reason I use Halfords dash and trim cleaner. It smells so good, I can't get enough of it. It adds zero dressing to the trim but cleans really well. £4 a bottle as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Gtechniq I2 tri-clean. It has an anti-bac ‘biocote’.


----------



## Blanco92

Stardrops APC, followed up with 303 on the plastics :thumb:


----------



## Stoner

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Gtechniq T3 is good if you want some anti-bac thrown in. Surfex as always. Or diluted down ONR is my regular top-up type cleaner.


What ratio do you use for ONR for interior use?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Stoner said:


> What ratio do you use for ONR for interior use?


256:1 Seems a crazy dilution, but it works a treat. Even better if you mix it with deionized water.


----------



## dogfox

Mother-Goose said:


> Any APC will do the trick. If you're looking for a dressing....Aerospace 303.
> 
> Supermarket own brand ones smell nice and are far weaker than Surfex HD, so if you're cutting it 10:1 you'll have a very gentle clean and a nice odor.


Do you mean Aerospace 303 for interior hard plastic, if so, how
do you apply it ?

Simon


----------



## Stoner

Pembroke_Boy said:


> 256:1 Seems a crazy dilution, but it works a treat. Even better if you mix it with deionized water.


Wow, that is seriously diluted!I will give it a go and see how it performs. Thanks


----------



## Blanco92

dogfox said:


> Do you mean Aerospace 303 for interior hard plastic, if so, how
> do you apply it ?


Truth be told, it's one of the easier products in terms of application. In easy access areas simply spray and wipe. More awkward ones, spray on a cloth and wipe. It seems to work well either way


----------



## dogfox

Blanco92 said:


> Truth be told, it's one of the easier products in terms of application. In easy access areas simply spray and wipe. More awkward ones, spray on a cloth and wipe. It seems to work well either way


Thanks, that`s just what I wanted to know

I previously have just used it on the engine/bay & it seemed
quite a dramatic cross over


----------



## Richors

Does 303 leave a shiny finish on the plastics though?
Obviously depends what the user wants but too shiny on the dash can be a problem at times I think.....…..cheers


----------



## Woodsmoke

I and AG Rubber, plastic and vinyl cleans nicely and leaves behind a non to glossy finish, maybe not hte best but it is so simple and can be used for so many things its a great one product many uses.


----------



## joe456

I use Simoniz Foaming Dash Cleaner on all plastics and have done for about 15 or so years. 

I am afraid to use anything else as before this I've had interior cleaners discolour the plastics (this was a long time ago on old cars, back in the day when the only choice is what halfords had, but I've kinda stuck with Simoniz out of fear!)


----------



## Coops

Aerospace 303
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing - smells good too.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

dogfox said:


> Thanks, that`s just what I wanted to know
> 
> I previously have just used it on the engine/bay & it seemed
> quite a dramatic cross over


Sorry for not seeing your question earlier, the advice you've been given is absolutely right though


----------



## LDS

Buying list just seems to be getting bigger.


----------



## Sorin03

Please excuse my noob question : What is the main difference between an interior cleaner versus interior detailer? With so many products available i am overwhelm and really don't know what to choose. I am thinking to a product with nice scent or unscented for maintenance weekly cleaning , and another one for more heavy jobs when needed or more deep cleaning. I have leather seats , for that i will use a dedicated leather cleaner than leather protectant, but i have also leather on doors , so i will need a detailer which work also on plastic and leather ...dash. Thank you!


----------

